# possible locost 7 project



## duoderf (Mar 21, 2008)

I really dont have any good pictures of the car, I had lots, but my last computer crashed and I lost most of them



















even the suspension is good for the environment, I actually had to take the suspension off to replace the one in my bike, if you can't tell, I've gotten quite good at breaking vehicles.


----------



## e-ghia (Mar 12, 2008)

I have the same book and, no, you can't build the car for $250.  Unless you get stuff for free and have a machine shop in your garage. But it is a great book and a necessary read for any car builder.

As for a shopping list, I haven't found one either. I, too, have looked but their are so many variables that it may be that no one wants to take the time to write them all out.

EValbum.com is "sort of" a shopping list. Cars are showcased there and usually the builders will detail out the parts they used along with part numbers. The trouble I find is having to search every post to see if the part I am thinking about was used anywhere. I usually give up the search and move on to something else.

But if you only need a 16 mile range you should find plenty of examples. I am trying to run an AC motor with Lithium batteries and have it behave like an ICE setup. There are fewer people spending the money on projects like mine than on projects more closely related to yours.

You'll find what you are looking for here and these guys will help you iron out the kinks.

Phillip


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

One reason that no "shopping list" exists is that so many options exist. 

I like your drive shaft idea. Some ICE cars work this way too. Late model Corvettes and some Alpha Romeos are examples. You'll probably need to have U-joints at both ends of the shaft, but other than that, I don't really see a problem... Actually, you mentioned that you don't want to build an adapter late, so I assume that you also don't want to use a clutch. If you don't want a clutch, they you need to keep the motor's (and the connecting shaft's) rotational mass to a minimum. You may want to consider this before trying this setup. Also, your drawing makes the connecting shaft look quite long. I don't know if your drawing is exaggerating to make a point or not, but having that long shaft under the hood/transmission tunnel may mean that you have less room for batteries. That would be another down side to the connecting shaft design.

Still, I like your project idea. The donor car is super light, your range requirements are very easy to meet, and the type of motor you're considering is also very smart. You've got the right idea with this project all around.


----------



## duoderf (Mar 21, 2008)

I really am looking at more than 16 miles range 30-40 would be ideal, in fact that would get me 99% of the places I go on a regular basis the only place I go regularly is my brothers place which is just about 50 miles from my house, but I am usually dragging some go karts or a motorcycle or 2 when I go to him so that would rule out an EV

Well looking at some of the dimensions give, I would be able to have the motor sitting pretty far up in the nose, actually as far up as I want, it would be able to fit in between the forward frame braces, and that would pretty much leave me with a completely empty engine bay that is (guessing from memory) about 3-3.5 ft long and going from 20" to 42" wide. Then the only thing i would have to worry about is clearing the steering linkage (didnt think about steering when I drew the picture). Which is about 6" from the framerails on the driver side, but that would give me a good place to mount the electro stuff.

Anyway no clutch. I used to drive a semi and learned very fast that it is much cheaper to learn to shift without using the clutch (yes it is possible, even if the clutch is installed). 

but I would think that a litle extra rotating mass might be good for coasting, it would keep everything spinning just a bit longer, kinda like having a bigger flywheel, it would suck more juice to get it moving. The length of the driveshaft would only be maybe 3 ft long. The drive shaft from teh tranny to the rear axle is less than 2 ft long, and I have 4 ft of driveshaft left over from the original car.

Oh I guess I should have written on the bottom when i was making it i MS paint, "very very not to scale"


----------

